# How To Choose Tomato Plants



## Alisha (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it ok to trim off some of my cucumber plants leaves? I have so many plants and I have a lot of cukes but the leaves sometimes prevent me from seeing the cuke. Will this hurt my plants? I don't want to do anything to damage my plants because i love my cucumbers even when they are only a half inch to 6 inches. Please help. Sincerely, Alisha


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Alisha, Thank you for your question. The only time I recommend cutting off cucumber leaves is when the leaf is dead, dying, or diseased some how. It is very difficult to see cucumbers that are hiding under leaves, but I think it's better to leave the healthy leaves intact on the plant.

Just take the extra time to search around the leaves when you are cucumber hunting.


----------



## martha1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Great hints. Wish I had these before June. My plants are already producing. Wait until nest yeas. Thanks


----------

